# إذا أخذ منه القدر الزائد على حاجته



## makala

هل تستطيعون أن تشرحوا لي هذا الكلام؟

أن تعلق العبد بما سوى الله مضرة عليه، إذا أخذ منه القدر الزائد على حاجته فى عبادة الله، فإنه إن نال من الطعام والشراب فوق حاجته، ضره وأهلكه، وكذلك من النكاح واللباس


----------



## Mejeed

ينبغي للعبد أن لا يتعلق قلبه بغير الله تعالى من الأشياء الدنيوية كالطعام والشراب والنكاح واللباس ، ولا يأخذ منها الا بمقدار حاجته الذي يعينه على العبادة ، فإن أخذ منها أكثر من حاجته أو تعلق قلبه وذهنه بها تضررت علاقته بالله تعالى.


----------

